# Smoked babyback question



## LT72884 (Mar 19, 2009)

I need to fit 2 full racks of ribs in my brinkman gourmet smoker and the only way i can do that, i think, is by cutting them in half. I have heard rumurs that you are NOT supposed to cut the ribs before you cook them. Is this true?

thanx guys


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

There are several types/brands of THESE available where you can cook multiple slabs of ribs etc. --- Or just cut them in half. Either method will solve your problem! --- LOOK here also!

Have Fun!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2009)

You could try bending them into a "C" shape and cook them on edge to fit the smoker better.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 20, 2009)

I've cut racks in half to fit on my Brinkman and never noticed there being anything wrong with them.


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 20, 2009)

The rib rack holder is all you need. Uncle Bob is right. Don't put too much bbq sauce on until they are almost ready. Enjoy!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok thNX GUYS. Dang caps lock... Some guy told me that if you cut them before you cook them they dry out. Sounded fishy to me so i came here. Ill try to find a rib rack locally since sunday is when i need to cook them OH and another important question. Bare in mind i have only used this machine once. If i use the second rack that sits on the ater bowl, will the heat be hotter there than it is at the top of the smoker where the second rack is? 

thanx


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe both the top and bottom grill levels cook at about the same temperature with maybe a slight edge to the top level being hotter.....You may wanna try ribs on the bottom level...chicken up top. The chicken will get done quicker, and come off first.--- Faster cooking foods on top...slower cooking on bottom...HTH

Fun!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 20, 2009)

I use the vertical electric Brinkman. I love it. My experience has been that the top grill gets much hotter. I put anything I want to really brown up there. I just exchange them if I have the same items on both levels. I think because the upper grill is closer to the round top, it gets more of the heat that is restributed, hence it gets hotter.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 20, 2009)

So the ribs at top will theoretically have more bark from the rub then the ones on the bottom


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 21, 2009)

IMO I think the amount of "bark" will be imperceptible between the two levels under normal operating temperatures......

Fun!


----------



## mbasiszta (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, for my 2 cents, "yes" the top will have more "bark" - if I understand that expression as it is used here. I put the food I want to have more outside heating on it on the top level. The chicken's skin is carmelized!


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 22, 2009)

WARNING. do not buy or use sams choice walmart brand charcoal. i went threw 18 pounds of it in a matter of 3 hours. I watched my temps drop from 250 to 175 in less than 10 seconds then go back up for a few minutes then back down and stay way  way low. i lifted the top of me smoker off and i could almost hold them in my hands.


----------

